# Hervey Bay Queensland



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

I will be travelling up to Hervey Bay next year and need to book into a caravan park. I have a Hobie Adventure Island Kayak.
Can anyone tell me which caravan park in Hervey Bay would be most suitable for launching the kayak from? Do any of them have ramp access to the beach or water. I do not want to have to load the kayak onto the vehicle every time I want to retrieve it from the water or have to drive to a ramp to launch it. Any help appreciated.
Thanks,
Terry.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Scruffy said:


> I will be travelling up to Hervey Bay next year and need to book into a caravan park. I have a Hobie Adventure Island Kayak.
> Can anyone tell me which caravan park in Hervey Bay would be most suitable for launching the kayak from? Do any of them have ramp access to the beach or water. I do not want to have to load the kayak onto the vehicle every time I want to retrieve it from the water or have to drive to a ramp to launch it. Any help appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Terry.


Mate Piaba and Scarness Parks are both on the front beach and there is a reef 300m in front of the CV Park.
Not to sure how wide the beach access is I think Pialba is OK but maybe steps at Scarness I'll check it out for you.
Pretty sure you will need those Wheeleze or similar as the tide goes out a long way.


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks Bilpad,I have wheels for the Kayak but steps would be a no go.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

thanks for that pic m bildad, i never knew that.

i saw a great quuenfish caaught off the urangan pier which is uber long from memory. i'm not sure what is around it , or if the pier itself is the fish attractant , but it would be worth trolling around that one as well (maybe out of sinker casting distance  )


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Scruffy
There are a host of interesting looking places a bit further north - just follow the coast up on GE.

Toogoom
Burrum Heads
Woodgate
Elliot Heads
Bargara
Burnett Heads

Some of these have a river as well, but you'll need Bildad (or some other member of the Qld. Tourist Board :lol: ) to advise about water access from caravan parks. Some definitely have boat ramps. If you have the big Wheeleze cart (BeachWheels Aust) you can probably move it for hundreds of metres without much trouble.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Pialba Definitely no problem, has an added bonus if you have young kids as there is a wet park right next door.
Haven't checked the other out.
Another spot that may interest you is Elliot Heads, just near Bundaberg. It is the Southern most part of the Great Barrier Reef,
Great little caravan park!


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Haven't been down to Elliott Heads for ages but there are probably quite a few places you could launch at Burnett Heads, Bargara and Woodgate. Been meaning to go and fish the aritificial reef off woodgate when home but have just haven't got around to it yet. Fishing when I'm home (Bundaberg) really makes me appreciate how spoilt I am living up here...


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys.I want to stay in Hervey Bay so the missus can occupy herself while I am out on the yak.
I may call into Woodgate and stay a few nights there as I have not been there since about 1987.All that was there then was Cane Farmers weekenders.Thanks again.
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Scruffy said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I want to stay in Hervey Bay so the missus can occupy herself while I am out on the yak.
> I may call into Woodgate and stay a few nights there as I have not been there since about 1987.All that was there then was Cane Farmers weekenders.Thanks again.
> Cheers,
> Terry.


Wishing you a great time Terry... hope you get into a few fish. You may well meet up with Bildad.


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks kayakone,we have booked into Noosa River for a week then Pialba Beach for two weeks.We will go to Burrum Heads for one or two weeks then visit friends at Agness Water.When we leave there we will go inland in search of some Redclaw before turning south and heading home.
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## Royzie (Jan 18, 2012)

Gday

I know it is an old thread but send me a PM if you like when you get to Hervey Bay if you want someone else to fish with. My mate and i have just bought a couple Revo 13s and we are terrorizing the hervey bay waters with them.

Also tgo any other locals feel free to PM as i wouldn't mind meeting up with other yak fishos here


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Royzie, Thanks for the offer I would like that very much.I have sent you a PM.
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## dsh4 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi Royzie,
Might have to meet up with you too, I just picked up a hobie and I'm
Keen to head out for a fish. I'm in Scarness one street back from the water, so nice and close to launch.
Cheers
Damo


----------

